# new member , looking or old friends/racers



## rdub355 (May 23, 2005)

hi..i havent been into rc racing in about 10 years, i used to race carpet oval in the nj area..last track i raced at was tains n planes in PA..i loved that track but i visited it last year and the banked carpet oval that was upstairs is now gone. im just wondering if anyone knows how to get in touch with Shane Kocher of Chase Motorsports...he was our last major sponsor and a good friend of ours. i have looked ont he net and got in contact with him a few years back but havent heard from him in a while. i used to race zepplin hobbies in nj before they closed, k and n, trains n lanes and some other tracks as well..but ended my career at tain n lanes when i was 15 or 16..had a few sponsors over the years and did ok here and there...if anyone thinks they had raced with me or wants to ask question please feel free to ask..ill check in from time to time..thanks
ryan


----------



## Norm (Nov 3, 2004)

There is a K&N race track in Connecticut. A large banked oval track at a local speedway. The hold regonal events ther from time to time. Try contacting the guys at Manchester Hobbies. They own and run that track. Im not sure its the same guys, but K&N is the only thing that rings a bell.


----------



## captain11 (Jul 1, 2003)

Ryan
Shane works part time at trains still. I beleive he works tuesday nights. I'll mention to him that you were asking about him, not to sure how offten he comes on hobby talk.


----------



## mcRacing (Sep 28, 2003)

not he realy only hangs on tech talk for the most part


----------



## rdub355 (May 23, 2005)

u guys got a link to tech talk..?thanks..!


----------



## captain11 (Jul 1, 2003)

teamtrinity.com


----------

